# Latest from fish point???



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

wackem&stackem said:


> thats why i created this thread, so i could find out whats going on


But what happens is, 5,000 other people read this as well. And then the areas that get mentioned, get overrun with yahoos. The PM process is a great tool, when utilized.


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> But what happens is, 5,000 other people read this as well. And then the areas that get mentioned, get overrun with yahoos. The PM process is a great tool, when utilized.


good point, never looked at it that way i suppose but i just wanted to know how fp was doing, but next time ill take that into consideration. thanks


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

wackem&stackem said:


> like i said before living 2+ hours away makes it hard to go over and scout hunting areas thats why im looking for some info,im in college and i have a limited amount of money to spend and a trip over there just to scout would be pretty exspensive for me thats why i created this thread, so i could find out whats going on, i didnt create this thread to start bashing here and there... thats why i do appreciate guys helping me and others out that cant make it over there as much as some people get to


Ever hear of the PM ?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Mike L said:


> Ever hear of the PM ?


13 post means he's still learning. Lucky for me I made my first threads way before duck season and learned the ropes real fast. Now Im met some members and starting to get into this whole duck hunting. I'll let it slide for him now that he knows how to run it a little better.

Wack- Simple way to do it is: "hey guys Im in a really tight situation and blah blah blah, I would really appreciate if anyone could PM with some info on FP. Thanks a bunch in advance" That can work wonders


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

casscityalum said:


> 13 post means he's still learning. Lucky for me I made my first threads way before duck season and learned the ropes real fast. Now Im met some members and starting to get into this whole duck hunting. I'll let it slide for him now that he knows how to run it a little better.
> 
> Wack- Simple way to do it is: "hey guys Im in a really tight situation and blah blah blah, I would really appreciate if anyone could PM with some info on FP. Thanks a bunch in advance" That can work wonders


 
lol your prolly right, and as you mentioned im new on here so i dont really know who to pm about hunting that way yet, since i dont know who is from where or where they hunt. thanks tho


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wackem&stackem said:


> hey guys thanks for the info it really helps me out i used to live about 30 min from there and go up there 4 times a week sometimes more but living about 2+ hours now away ill take any info i can get as to not waiste time, money and energy for nothing sorry if that upsets you shiawassee kid


nope, doesn't upset me at all, i don't hunt that area. But i do know a couple on here that do and their area of dry fields got totally called out in this thread as having birds....which will create a whole bunch more permission competition for them. I too work on limited time and a limited budget, but that doesn't give me a free pass to get open information on the where the birds are at. From reading rest of the posts i see you do see where i'm coming from so i'm not gonna beat a dead horse, just keep others in mind when it comes to internet scouting...any tips on birds may not directly hurt you, but can indirectly out someone elses hole. good luck to you.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> cool i think i will go check them out.
> 
> comon guys, its cool to give reports but lets not start naming towns and where to go, your making it way to easy for the non-scouters.


I don't think giving up a city is giving up a spot. Any idiot can see birds flying while driving around. Saying go to Sebawaning to hunt ducks is not telling someone to make sure and pick #15 at FP.


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

slammer said:


> I don't think giving up a city is giving up a spot. Any idiot can see birds flying while driving around. Saying go to Sebawaning to hunt ducks is not telling someone to make sure and pick #15 at FP.


 Agreed, but I got the info I needed. thanks guys.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Great so much for getting #15 tomorrow.......
















J/k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

slammer said:


> I don't think giving up a city is giving up a spot. Any idiot can see birds flying while driving around. Saying go to Sebawaning to hunt ducks is not telling someone to make sure and pick #15 at FP.


when it comes to hunting field mallards, yes it does. 2-3 trucks following birds turns into a lot more. permission is hard to get on these fields and everyone knows it. so u add 1 more truck to that picture and its harder...whether you want to admit that or not i don't care. theres no reason to give the birds flight path and destination.

Reason why i state this is because i've hunted that same corridor for birds with kevlar, i know how hard he scouts and he hits a lot of farmers for permission, this kinds of info makes all his driving and scouting a slap in the face when some guy reads this, goes to point described in thread and watches for the same birds to fly over and follows them.

All i'm saying is use some common sense. Only need to give out enough general information to get your point across. "Birds were heading to feed dry fields inland" is enough don't you think? If someone said "birds were heading north to saginaw from st. charles and feeding on private" i wouldn't like it just as i know a few around here would not either.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

ducknwalleye said:


> i can second that..... i'll be headed up there sat afternoon.... there's a youth hunt that day so i'll be somewhere around the fish point area.... anybody been hearin of flights starting to come down yet?


 
You lazy, non scoutin mother lol..... :corkysm55


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

limige said:


> Great so much for getting #15 tomorrow.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You don't want #15.....Blind #54 is the hottest field in the zone, not to mention the entire managed area!!! you shoulda saw the birds just CYCLONING into that field this week!  Had to be 20-30,000 birds pouring in there :lol:


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

duckbuster808 said:


> You don't want #15.....Blind #54 is the hottest field in the zone, not to mention the entire managed area!!! you shoulda saw the birds just CYCLONING into that field this week!  Had to be 20-30,000 birds pouring in there :lol:


You've been hangin around with black duck chuck too much.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

franky said:


> You've been hangin around with black duck chuck too much.


yuppp....he rubs off on ya lol


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Interesting thread. I agree with not giving out specifics. But when it comes to the fishing forum, the attitude is the opposite. I wonder why? M-S put Erieau/Wheatley fishing on the map, which had been one of our hotspots, and no one had their hand slapped for it.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Fishing is completely different except for peirs
when boat fishing there is plenty of water to go around. Rivers and peirs people have tightened their lips because it can get crowded quick. Just something that will run it's course. This Internet business is still quite young

i share all my fishing info for the most part but you think I'll give away a water hole that can only hold a few groups on this board I think not. But I'll still let people know I shot birds and post pics but so far I've come up empty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I have seen many of my spots called out on this site for duck hunting. Trick is, i don't make to much a fuss about it, that brings even more attention to it and some folks will check it out. ]

I will always be willing to give someone info, but just not where a few million folks could read it. I actually have a couple spots I don't hunt anymore because I steered a couple newbies to the area. To crowded now, and that's fine. At least they are enjoying themselves. 

One time I actually saw pictures of one of my favorite marshes posted up and directiosn on how to get to it on the two tracks up north. That irritated me. But alas, this is America, and freedom of speech rules. It just means I hunt some place else and shoot a few birds here and there.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah...never tell anyone where you hunt. I am serious. Take lots of pics in the driveway at your house. 

Sounds like a crappy attitude, eh? Ha...I trust nobody when it comes to hunting spots. 

BFG


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

BFG said:


> Yeah...never tell anyone where you hunt. I am serious. Take lots of pics in the driveway at your house.
> 
> Sounds like a crappy attitude, eh? Ha...I trust nobody when it comes to hunting spots.
> 
> BFG


Or fuzz out the background like Detroit River anglers when they take pictures on their boats!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Detroit river?? Really? Tv shows magazines and others know and post and advertise about the dr. I guess I may be outta the loop on that being a seceret
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

